# Removal of 3 way fridge: Autosleeper Trooper



## 105731 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, Has anyone had experience of removing a 3 way fridge in the autosleeper range?

Need to check 240 Volt electrics as there is an earth problem, cannot get to fridge from back due to timber.

Any useful tips / tricks

Thanks


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi
I removed the fridge from my Hymer two weeks ago. The top *external* vent grille was removed to access the gas pipe connector. There are four screws inside the fridge [two in each sidewall] with plastic covers. Also on my installation, there is a piece of wood approx. 30mm square across the full width in front of the top of the of the fridge. This is screwed up to the underside of the worktop presumably to hide the top edge of the fridge. I also had to remove the timber door that fits over the fridge door to allow space for the fridge to slide out. Once part way out, the wiring can be disconnected. I photographed the wiring on mine [several views] just to be on the safe side, although there is only the mains wiring to undo as the rest is all part of the fridge 12v system etc.

Good luck.

Regards
Dave


----------



## 105731 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for that.

Have already inspected from the back, nothing amiss there.

Just got in touch wich Auto-sleepers service centre to check how they should be removed.

Ta.


----------

